# Dream Catcher's ~ Colt pics pg.10!



## Bonny (Jan 18, 2013)

Starting this topic a bit early, Dream is only 248 days, BUT after seeing the foal Kate had from Riot I am super excited! Dream is my Davenport Arabian mare in foal to my Sec A welsh mountain pony stallion. This foal we be able to be reg 1/2 welsh and 1/2 arabian.

First two pics from this morning, last two from last summer


----------



## countrymini (Jan 18, 2013)

Pretty girl. Do you have photos of the sire you can share?


----------



## Bonny (Feb 21, 2013)

Dream is now 282 days! Starting a small udder, doing well.


----------



## countrymini (Feb 22, 2013)

Good job Dream!


----------



## paintponylvr (Feb 23, 2013)

What is your mare's breeding and who is your "Welshie" sire?? I love "Welaras" along w/ my shetland/arab x's...

Our first arab mare has Davenport breeding on her bottom side and produced a VERY lovely 1/2 shetland gelding that, upon maturity, I could ride for hours and he came back to the barn or trailer ready for more. I sold him and he went on to qualify for the Hunter Pony Championships under the little lady that bought him - but I wasn't able to find out how he actually did there... He matured a really nice large riding pony...

So how is Dream doing now?


----------



## Bonny (Feb 23, 2013)

Sorry Been busy busy!!

This is my Welsh Sec A mountain Pony..Hie Name is Heritage Halls Hy~ Priority...aka Riot. He is 11.3 hh and he is out of Baldeon Hy~Jinx lines, Springbourne Dazzle is his sire...Both sire and dam grand Champions...LOVE this fella, very sound mind! Gentle and sweet as can be!

http://s423.beta.photobucket.com/user/ShyBon/media/faceroiot-1.jpg.html?sort=6&o=67

http://s423.beta.photobucket.com/user/ShyBon/media/Riot1.jpg.html?sort=6&o=236

http://s423.beta.photobucket.com/user/ShyBon/media/Riot3.jpg.html?sort=6&o=237

http://s423.beta.photobucket.com/user/ShyBon/media/Riot4.jpg.html?sort=6&o=238

Dream still has a small udder, and I LOVE the Welaras also! I am so looking forward to seeing this foal!!

I have a sec B welsh mare that will be put in foal this year to my stallion:

her name is Zia Alice BlueGown, nice bloodlines to compliment Riot. ( they both have old welsh bloodlines that I love!)

http://s423.beta.photobucket.com/user/ShyBon/media/8-8-12176.jpg.html?sort=6&o=66

http://s423.beta.photobucket.com/user/ShyBon/media/Alice101-425x277.jpg.html?sort=6&o=112

http://s423.beta.photobucket.com/user/ShyBon/media/Alice1--5-09-04b.jpg.html?sort=6&o=75

And My first Riot foal this year CB Hy~ Voltage:

http://s423.beta.photobucket.com/user/ShyBon/media/12813026.jpg.html?sort=6&o=10

His Grade welsh dam Kate:

http://s423.beta.photobucket.com/user/ShyBon/media/niyahorse009.jpg.html?sort=6&o=76

http://s423.beta.photobucket.com/user/ShyBon/media/Kate%20x%20riot%202013/121213_0006.jpg.html?sort=6&o=85


----------



## Lindi-loo (Feb 24, 2013)

Looking forward to seeing Dreams foal and a Zia n Riot baby




..WELSH is best..but then I am bias


----------



## Bonny (Mar 13, 2013)

Oh Gosh, So Sorry yall...Ive been running like a crazy person lately. Havent been on puter much at all......

First a BIG HUGE Congrats to all those cute foals born so far!!!!!!

Now for an update on Dream....

She is 302 days and is getting quite the little udder ! The front of her udder and her teats are HUGE and the back is starting to fill, she has a small skinny bag but it goes all the way between her back legs and looks sooo funny....

Being a maiden, I am watching her as I honestly dont know what kind of an udder she will make before foaling.

I have found most of my bigger mares bred to my smaller stallion tend to foal on the earlier side, Ive had them foal from 311 - 329.

She is on Cam every day now, and we now have an outside cam as well as a stall cam, so I can watch her all day long



LOL>

I am also at a new live chat and stream, so please visit us there! ::

http://www.mysticrockminis.com/LiveCams.html

this site tends to be better to view on IE but you may have to scroll in or out on Chrome and others but should still work.

If you have trouble viewing, let me know maybe I can help


----------



## AnnaC (Mar 14, 2013)

Got the cams up ok, but which one is Dream - was looking for a chestnut, but the lighting makes colour a bit difficult!


----------



## Eagle (Mar 14, 2013)

got it up too


----------



## Bonny (Mar 14, 2013)

Sorry Anna, Dream is the bottom left cam....

Here are pics from this am, day 303,

http://s423.beta.photobucket.com/user/ShyBon/media/Dream%20x%20Riot%202013%20foal/3-14-13-am011_zps00c5f494.jpg.html?sort=3&o=1

http://s423.beta.photobucket.com/user/ShyBon/media/Dream%20x%20Riot%202013%20foal/3e40a112-dada-4327-80d0-355b83aa3bbf_zps6eb36947.jpg.html?sort=3&o=0


----------



## cassie (Mar 14, 2013)

Hi Holly, yay thanks for updating for us! Dream is looking nearly ready to go I think



so exciting!

will keep the cam up with the others today for you


----------



## cassie (Mar 15, 2013)

Holly's camera is down



I tried msging but don't know if I had the right numbers... is anyone around that can call?


----------



## Eagle (Mar 16, 2013)

I have no idea what time it is there but I think it is safe to say it is late


----------



## Bonny (Mar 18, 2013)

Baaa Daaa BOOM! We got udder...milk test says not time yet!

http://i423.photobucket.com/albums/pp317/ShyBon/Dream%20x%20Riot%202013%20foal/3-18-13-8am004_zpsaed877a1.jpg


----------



## cassie (Mar 18, 2013)

woohoo nice udder



won't be long now!!


----------



## Bonny (Mar 19, 2013)

Udder went down last night but is back up this am....would like to see her go another week.....


----------



## Eagle (Mar 19, 2013)

thanks for the update


----------



## Gone_Riding (Mar 19, 2013)

WHOA!!! Those udders are HUGE! Not long...


----------



## cassie (Mar 19, 2013)

hoping she holds out a bit longer for you Holly...


----------



## Bonny (Mar 19, 2013)

udder still going down a bit at night, still testing 8.4




on cam tonight she doesnt look wide at all. I will be checking at 12 pm.


----------



## cassie (Mar 19, 2013)

won't be long now





she is down sternal resting atm.

oh and back up


----------



## Bonny (Mar 20, 2013)

udder down a bit this am. was HUGE at 3 am. Being a maiden I just dont know what her plan is. I would rather loose sleep than miss a surprise foaling! Glad she is holding on, were at day 310 tomorrow!


----------



## Gone_Riding (Mar 20, 2013)

Bonny said:


> udder down a bit this am. was HUGE at 3 am. Being a maiden I just dont know what her plan is. I would rather loose sleep than miss a surprise foaling! Glad she is holding on, were at day 310 tomorrow!


My mare's a maiden too, so I totally understand! Luckily, I've been sleeping good that last couple of nights. I've started having nightmares that I've missed her baby being born! I SOOOO hope you get to be there too!


----------



## Bonny (Mar 20, 2013)

So far...Knock on wood...Ive never missed a foaling, Thank Goodness for milk testing and barn cams! Mares can changes sooo fast it can make your head spin! Better safe than sorry! Lol!


----------



## Bonny (Mar 24, 2013)

Well we still have the same ole udder...were at day 313 today and she is holding on...have to be thankful for that! Foal has been much less active, actually havent seen much movement at all in the past 3 days..usually a good sign were getting closer. Milk is slightly stickier.


----------



## cassie (Mar 24, 2013)

sounds like good progress all around



hopefulyl you don't miss this foaling either


----------



## Bonny (Mar 25, 2013)

Milk is incredibly sticky now... calcium is very high, ph still 8.4....


----------



## Bonny (Mar 25, 2013)

Sorry if yall have been checking in during the day. Ive been letting Dream out into the yard to graze. Once she starts looking closer, she will be in her stall or paddock on cam 24/7...

She is always on cam just before dark through the night.


----------



## AnnaC (Mar 26, 2013)

She's just given me a heart attack!! Popped up the cam to do a quick check to find her rolling, then getting up, tail stuck out, then pile of droppings ................................ then she just walked off to nibble at her haynet! LOL!! She looked as though she was in labour for a minute there!!

Sounds as though it wont be long though - good luck and safe foaling.


----------



## Bonny (Mar 27, 2013)

Holy Canoly! Dream is testing 6.8-7.2! I expect a foal in 0-48 hrs!


----------



## cassie (Mar 28, 2013)

woohoo! I better pull her cam up quick so I don't miss it!


----------



## Bonny (Mar 28, 2013)

Well this morning her Vulva is red, and loosey goosey. Udder big and tight , milk sticky, but ph is back to 7.8......will be watching throughout the day to make sure she doesnt try to sneak one past the goalie!


----------



## Gone_Riding (Mar 28, 2013)

So, ph can go down and back up... Sadie's been doing that a little, but I just figured I had made mistakes on the ones that went down. Glad to know I'm not going crazy. Or maybe I am!


----------



## Bonny (Mar 28, 2013)

Lol Yes it can! However I can honestly say Ive never had one go from 6.8-7.2 back to 7.8....usually once we get to that range we drop even lower... I did read somewhere once of a maiden mare that tested 6.8 and then went back up...Ack! I guess she changed her mind, LOL.

Dreams body looks more ready today than yesterday. So maybe thats a good sign


----------



## Gone_Riding (Mar 28, 2013)

Right now, Dream's acting as excited as my mare is...









YAWN!!!


----------



## Bonny (Mar 29, 2013)

She slept a lot last night. But now she is testing 6.4 so hopefully we will see a new foal!


----------



## AnnaC (Mar 29, 2013)

Fingers crossed!!


----------



## SummerTime (Mar 29, 2013)

Do you have a cam Bonny? I'm sorry, I'm still trying to figure out who everyone is and which cams go to who! LOL


----------



## Gone_Riding (Mar 29, 2013)

Oh, boy! Keep it going, girl!

Mindy, so am I, and I've been following the marestare forum for a month now! I'm catching on, so there's hope!


----------



## Eagle (Mar 29, 2013)

Yes Mindy, this is Bonny's cam

http://www.mysticrockminis.com/LiveCams.html


----------



## SummerTime (Mar 29, 2013)

Thanks Renee!

My computer wont let me watch hers


----------



## Bonny (Mar 29, 2013)

Try watching in Internet Explorer...If you cant see it there try [email protected]

Dream now has wax and when I pulled one side off she started to drip...Cant wait!


----------



## AnnaC (Mar 30, 2013)

Any news?


----------



## Eagle (Mar 30, 2013)

All is quiet so far Anna


----------



## Connie P (Mar 30, 2013)

Looking at her tummy a lot. Maybe? Just maybe?





At SJK Minis -

Mystic Rock mare is eating, eating, eating........


----------



## Eagle (Mar 30, 2013)

she is acting suspicious!


----------



## SummerTime (Mar 30, 2013)

So I got the cams to work, but I'm not sure which one Dream is. The cute little spotty or the cute little solid?

Nevermind, I went back to the beginning of the post and found out she is the sorrel.. LOL


----------



## Eagle (Mar 30, 2013)

Yes Mindy, she is in the bottom left cam.


----------



## Gone_Riding (Mar 30, 2013)

She's looking good! Come on Dream!


----------



## SummerTime (Mar 30, 2013)

any updates on Dreamer?


----------



## Gone_Riding (Mar 31, 2013)

Mindy, still no foal, but she's carrying her tail up even when relaxed, so it's looking good!


----------



## amystours (Mar 31, 2013)

Keep us posted!!!!


----------



## Bonny (Apr 1, 2013)

Well were going on evening 4 of testing 6.4 or less. Weve been waxed up, with slight drips here and there. Still we wait!

She has seemed to gone slab sided now so we hope tonight will be the night.

This has been a new experience for me, never had one test 6.4 or lower for more than 24 hrs.....

Thank Goodness for my friend, they have been so helpful watching so I can nap....!


----------



## AnnaC (Apr 2, 2013)

Keeping my fingers crossed for you and Dream - good luck and safe foaling!


----------



## Gone_Riding (Apr 2, 2013)

Dream, you're causing nightmares! Come on baby!!!!!


----------



## Gone_Riding (Apr 2, 2013)

She's just sleeping right now...


----------



## Gone_Riding (Apr 2, 2013)

Me too!


----------



## Eagle (Apr 2, 2013)

Welcome to the Nutty Nursery Bonny, we have had mares go a couple of weeks at 6.4



Make sure she gets plenty of exercise, baby not being lined up can cause them to hold on so lots of outside time should sort baby out


----------



## Bonny (Apr 2, 2013)

Day 5 @ 6.4 or less

Still have wax, still waiting


----------



## AnnaC (Apr 2, 2013)

I cant believe that she hasn't foaled yet!! I agree with Renee, lots of outside time to give them the chance to roll that baby into the final position - is she getting plenty of outside time Holly?


----------



## Bonny (Apr 2, 2013)

She gets out time




Today I took her out, hosed her off, she was nasty, and let her graze for a few hrs. NO rolling at all. I just KNEW the water would make her roll....Nope

This am her udder was a bit fuller milk is turning a bit more white. Maybe this is the change before she foals?

I am trying to get as much sleep as possible and keep positive as we all know they will go when they are ready...But its difficult when its your mare testing ready for 5 days





I havent seen the foal move in the past 5 days so I am getting concerned, though I know they slow down...I just think 5 days is pushing it for no movement???


----------



## Bonny (Apr 2, 2013)

Thank you



I keep telling myself the same thing...i think i am in shock because ive never had one do this before....covering new ground here


----------



## Eagle (Apr 2, 2013)

Don't worry, we are here to help you calm down and relax, lack of sleep can play all sorts of wicked games on your mind and body. Most of the girls here waiting are not feeling very well due to being up night after night.

We have seen all sorts of funny behaviour on this thread over the last couple of years plus all our own crazy mares diving us nuts too so if Dream wants to scare us she will have to do more than that





Baby will come when it is cooked as Diane said


----------



## cassie (Apr 2, 2013)

oh you poor thing Holly...



won't be too long now, she can't keep this up forever as the girls have said I'm sure that everything is fine



won't be long and you will be sharing all the pics of your gorgeous new little one and we will all be very jealous!


----------



## ratzo155 (Apr 3, 2013)

I've been peeking in on Dream a few times every day expecting to see the little one every morning. She is a pretty girl!! So are the other little girls on the site. I sure hope she doesn't make you wait too long. Hopeing for an easy delivery and a healthy foal for you. Hang in there!


----------



## Gone_Riding (Apr 3, 2013)

Holly, I hope you're doing okay! I'm so surprised Dream hasn't had that baby yet. I'm praying for a easy delivery for her!


----------



## Gone_Riding (Apr 3, 2013)

She's in labor! YEAH! Go Dream, Go Dream, GOOOOO DREAM!!!


----------



## amystours (Apr 3, 2013)

Oh!!! Prayers for safe foaling!!!


----------



## Eagle (Apr 3, 2013)

sending prayers too


----------



## Gone_Riding (Apr 3, 2013)

We got feet!


----------



## Gone_Riding (Apr 3, 2013)

What a beautiful blaze!!! Baby's out!!!


----------



## Gone_Riding (Apr 3, 2013)

It's a boy!


----------



## Gone_Riding (Apr 3, 2013)

Congratulations, Holly and Dream!! He's adorable. You guys did so well!


----------



## amystours (Apr 3, 2013)

Congrats Dream and Holly!!! You did a fantastic job turning him!!


----------



## Eagle (Apr 3, 2013)

CONGRATULATIONS


----------



## AnnaC (Apr 3, 2013)

Oh many congratulations!! Well done Holly and Dream!! Welcome to your beautiful colt!!











Cant wait for all the details and the pictures!


----------



## AnnaC (Apr 4, 2013)

Cam is down - hoping all is well. Just wondering how Dream is doing, she's such a young lady to have a baby so was hoping to hear how she is taking to Motherhood, bless her.

Any news and dont forget the pictures!


----------



## KLM (Apr 4, 2013)

Baby is adorable! I wanna see color pictures!

I can't wait for mine!!! Oh, wait, yes I can. I want to wait!


----------



## eagles ring farm (Apr 4, 2013)

congrats Holly and Dream - I'm off to check your cam


----------



## Bonny (Apr 9, 2013)

So Sorry yall! I have been running like crazy!

Dreams foal was coming out upside down, which explaines why I wasnt feeling movement, Yikes! Thankfully it was an easy fix, he turned easily. I had to keep a lot of traction on him as he was being born, i didnt want him to flip back over.

Dream is an excellent Mother, and I just cant say enough good things about her. She stayed calm through the entire foaling even though there was a problem.

Both Dream and her colt..Hy~Trasan, are doing fantastic! I expect him to mature in the 13 hh range possibly 13.2. He is a cute Bay with back whites and a BLAZE!! He has such beautiful movement already! Hope he can go to a great Show home!!

Here are some new pics!!

http://i423.photobucket.com/albums/pp317/ShyBon/4313047_zps60b461c1.jpg

http://i423.photobucket.com/albums/pp317/ShyBon/4313069_zps6786356d.jpg

http://i423.photobucket.com/albums/pp317/ShyBon/4813005_zps67190f7d.jpg

http://i423.photobucket.com/albums/pp317/ShyBon/4813008_zps7e159c46.jpg

http://i423.photobucket.com/albums/pp317/ShyBon/4813012_zps15ae9015.jpg


----------



## AnnaC (Apr 9, 2013)

Oh he is just stunning Holly!! Thank you so much for the pictures!


----------



## Lindi-loo (Apr 9, 2013)

What a very handsome Welsh boy ( he looks like his daddy)



...great pictures


----------



## Bonny (Apr 9, 2013)

I am just thrilled with my Welsh Stallion! Makes me some very nice foals!


----------



## Gone_Riding (Apr 9, 2013)

Finally! I get to see him in photos!



I've been watching him since before he was born on the video, but it's just not the same! I'm grateful to say I got to see that one born... My very first "live foaling" ever.


----------



##  (Apr 9, 2013)

He is just stunning!!!!!! Beautiful face -- love the blaze!

Don't forget to post his pictures in our Album at the top of the forum! He's simply gorgeous!


----------



## Bonny (Apr 9, 2013)

Thank you!

I just LOVE my foals this yr!!


----------



## cassie (Apr 9, 2013)

congrats Holly! so exciting! he is gorgeous, bay with a blaze wow! perfect





good job on being there to help with everything well done to you!


----------

